

LiveScript 1.0.0 released - quarterto
http://gkz.github.com/LiveScript/blog/livescript-1.0.0.html

======
ludicast
Wow, this is a sick language. I've heard of it and coco in passing but never
looked into it.

Looks gorgeous, though. And suitable for those like me who enjoy coffeescript
but feel it should go further down the functional rabbit hole (underscore as a
bolt-on feels like too much like a bandaid).

